# EL TORREON BICYCLE SWAP 4.0 WEST BOTTOMS EDITION (KANSAS CITY, MO)



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 8, 2022)

EL TORREON BICYCLE SWAP 4.0 WEST BOTTOMS EDITION (till we find a better name)

** DATE CHANGED TO OCTOBER 22nd **
SATURDAY • OCTOBER  22ST • 2 0 2 2 
EARLY O'CLOCK (like it was 22 years ago)
UNDER THE I-670 VIADUCT. KANSAS CITY WEST BOTTOMS
–
• Anything Bicycle • Parts • Accessories • Apparel • Tools •
• Literature • Vintage • Rare • New • Rusty • Minty fresh •
• Buyers • Sellers • Oooo's • Ahhh's • Solicited Opinions •
• Unsolicited Opinions • Old Friends • New Friends • Gab •
–
We don't know the booth price yet, TBA.
–
We want to acknowledge the gracious accommodation
provided by the good folks of Strawberry Swing.
Info added as available.
_
All types of bikes are welcome and
the meet will be "laid-back" as always.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 18, 2022)

OK, this is not my event. I was just trying to share it and help out with the promotion. I just got this message from one of the promoters. I know this is a difficult last-minute date change for me and wanted to share. NOT the 1st. now the 22nd! 

"Apologies for the delay getting back to you. I finally got a figure from Jay. We're going to keep it at $15 per space and each space is the size of a parking space same as last year. But the difficult news is that it's been moved to Saturday, October 22nd. A City screw-up & Jay had no choice in the matter. I hope you'll still be able to make it."


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 19, 2022)

** DATE CHANGED TO OCTOBER 22nd **


----------

